# I'm not as crazy as everyone thought...



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Some of us have been getting prepared for a very long time. Other people like me are new to survival preparations. However, I'm sure we've all been called "nuts" or gotten weird looks when talking about our preparations. 

I've noticed a lot of changes around me lately. Traffic is lighter than ever and I can drive places much faster. The price of food and everything else is going up. Most of the women I know still have their jobs and almost all of the men have lost theirs. The people I know who invest have abandoned stocks and bonds and are going for commodities only. So in other words a lot of things have changed. The most important change is...

People don't think I'm nuts anymore. Okay, a few people will never change their minds but some others are reversing themselves. I told a good friend about my preps and he thought I was a bit crazy. He went home and told his wife and she told him that her friends are all talking about doing exactly what I'm doing. He asked me to forward him some links. Another friend has expressed interest in getting his gun permit. The investors I know have finally clued in and started taking my investment advice. 

So do people think you're less crazy today than they did last year? Has opinion changed in your area in regards to being prepared? Let us know.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Nope... I am still crazy as ever. But when the SHTF my buddies knows they can count on me to still help them.... :beercheer:

Even my family think I am slightly crazy.... but I only let them think the slightly part instead of having them think I am way out there looney toons :nuts: 

And the traffic around here is WORSE THAN EVER! There is even quite a bit of construction going on even tho more building are becoming vacant every month...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my three sisters is finally starting to wonder if what we're doing here might have some merit. Last week she asked me how much stuff I canned and how I did it. She is thinking that next year she might like to have a garden and try canning.  My family are the only people I really nag about prepping. If it comes up in conversation with others and I get "that look", I drop it.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

NOBODY knows of my preps and even then they think I am crazy LOL


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't really talk about it much, and we are still new. We still have a lot to get into place but we are doing what we can as the almighty dollar will allow. I have noticed, however, that prepping is showing up in mainstream media, with commercials for agencies like ready.gov showing up on the radio and less talk about "survivalists" while there is more about the less questionable "preppers". It's like the mentality is shifting from people like us being less like Ruby Ridge to more like the family in the 50's with a bomb shelter in the basement.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Some of us have been getting prepared for a very long time. Other people like me are new to survival preparations. However, I'm sure we've all been called "nuts" or gotten weird looks when talking about our preparations.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of changes around me lately. Traffic is lighter than ever and I can drive places much faster. The price of food and everything else is going up. Most of the women I know still have their jobs and almost all of the men have lost theirs. The people I know who invest have abandoned stocks and bonds and are going for commodities only. So in other words a lot of things have changed. The most important change is...
> 
> ...


I don't advertise the fact that I'm prepared, some have figured it out where I use to work in what I purchased. They always said we are going to Bobs' place if something ever happens. My neighbors said if the power goes out they will string extension cords over to my system for power, the same ones that drank beer on the other side of the fence and watched my family and I raise the wind turbine up:scratch. The people my wife works with jokingly make comments that we are off the grid, and must be survivalists, go figure.:nuts:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

It looks like opinions are shifting a bit. I think it'll take a while before being prepared becomes mainstream or fashionable. I hope we're all done with our preps before the mainstream catches on and starts driving the prices of survival items up. In the meantime I'm happy that more people are starting to wake up.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Unfortunately the vast majority still think the government has things well in hand. :nuts:


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Since I live on a farm I notice this change too, more than ever people are taking an interest in rural living and asking me questions like how many eggs do chickens regularly lay, and other such similar questions.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it's a growing trend. I hope it catches on. It really is just a return to good old fashioned values. Self reliance and responsibility.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Unfortunately the vast majority still think the government has things well in hand. :nuts:


So this morning on the national news, they have commented on the way our government has handled the swine-flu issue. Originally they said that there would be 250 mil doses available for the flu season, about two months into it now, then scaled back to 50 mil doses available, then 40, 30, 20, now maybe 10 mil, each week it is downsized. There won't be enough for the target "at risk" population now. Great news for those that think the government should run the health care system.

I'm sure that the government has prepayed for the 250 doses and by the time it is available the flu season will be over, surplus flu vaccine anyone, who ends up paying for that.:rantoff:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My friends lined up and waited six hours for the shots. Part way through someone announced that only "high risk" people would be getting the shot. A man who had been waiting for six hours as well went nuts. They gave him the shot anyway just to keep the peace. Supplies are running low because there has been a mad panic by people to get the shot.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

They are running low because they can't produce enough, you cannot run out of something that isn't there in the first place. Panic yes...the government:sssh: is running it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Von Helman said:


> Since I live on a farm I notice this change too, more than ever people are taking an interest in rural living and asking me questions like how many eggs do chickens regularly lay, and other such similar questions.


Here in Calgary (a city of just over 1 million people) there is a movement in the works to allow city-dwellers to raise chickens in their backyards (for meat or eggs). It is getting front-page newspaper coverage as this group tries to challenge the city's bylaws ...

Here is a copy of the news in the local "FastForward" ..

FFWD - Calgary Life & Style - Food - Chicks in the city



ffwWeekly said:


> As Calgarians become more aware of the source of their food and the distance it must travel to arrive on their plates, and begin to understand the impact that travel time has on our dwindling natural resources (it has been calculated that if every U.S. citizen ate just one meal a week composed of locally and organically raised meats and produce, they would reduce their country's oil consumption by over 1.1 million barrels of oil per week), urban gardening has become the new Good Thing. (If the 100-mile diet is good, the 100-foot diet is better, right?) As it turns out, there are plenty of vegetables that grow very well in Calgary, even if the only dirt available is in planters on the patio.
> 
> Any step we can take toward sustainability, particularly during this time of worldwide food crisis and rising oil and food costs, is a good idea. A few forward-thinking Calgarians are making the argument that chickens - hens, that is, not roosters - should be allowed to be kept as pets in order to further enable their owners to become more self-sufficient. At farmers' markets around town, free-range eggs are always among the first to sell out. Two to three hens could keep an average-sized family in fresh, organic, free-run eggs year-round while helping dispose of waste and contributing natural weed and pest control - there is no better way to keep slugs and insects out of backyards and gardens. However, according to a Calgary bylaw, chickens are not allowed within city limits, as they are considered livestock:
> 
> ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Another copy / paste of a local-newspaper:

Chicken owners fight bylaw



CalgaryHerald said:


> A mother of three is taking the City of Calgary to court over the right to raise chickens.
> 
> Mary March, who has three hens in the backyard of her home in the northwest community of Highwood, pleaded not guilty at provincial traffic court on Tuesday to a bylaw ticket she received for possessing livestock in a prohibited area.
> 
> ...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Its better to be naked with your friends, than to be clothed with your enemies*

Naekid, isn't it getting a little cold now for this naked thing up there...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> *Its better to be naked with your friends, than to be clothed with your enemies*
> 
> Naekid, isn't it getting a little cold now for this naked thing up there...


You will always know your true friends - those who you can be around and never worry about what you look like ..

It is supposed to be 11° above freezing here today .. plenty warm enough to wander about barefoot. :beercheer:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just checked the Environment Canada webpage - it is officially 52°F (11°C) right now (Noon-Thirty) and the sun is shining in a clear-blue-sky! :2thumb:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Everyone should be able to raise chickens.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Just to sidestep back to the flu thing from a couple posts ago...as I said, I had my minor surgery last week in a small, regional hospital. As I was going through the admission procedures, the lady I was talking to asked if I had had a seasonal flu shot. Then she asked if I had had an H1N1 shot. For both I said no I hadn't and when she offered them I said no to both. She said ok, but when she left there was literature (propaganda?) left on her chair harping up the flu shots. I'm not sure if they had H1N1 vaccine or not, but I'm thinking they must have. I'm 33 and healthy-don't normally get flu shots, so I turned it down. My thought was there are lots of people in this hospital who need it more than me and I probably wouldn't get it anyway. So if I get H1N1 it's now officially my fault.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Well the o pine that i,am a nut will never go away, most of these folks are waiting for the shtf , i think they have this idea that they will be whisked away in the upper space. I make it plain get yours ready do not come for mine, have your own. Ok if you get whisked away to the clouds ok i'll come and use your crap. Leave the key under the mat. Not making fun, god give us a brain, well some of us, if you don't have enough sense to be prepared for the future, deal with it. Proud to be the neighbor hood nut.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sometimes you feel like a nut. Sometimes you don't.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> Well the o pine that i,am a nut will never go away, most of these folks are waiting for the shtf , i think they have this idea that they will be whisked away in the upper space. I make it plain get yours ready do not come for mine, have your own. Ok if you get whisked away to the clouds ok i'll come and use your crap. Leave the key under the mat. Not making fun, god give us a brain, well some of us, if you don't have enough sense to be prepared for the future, deal with it. Proud to be the neighbor hood nut.


What??????:dunno: I guess I missed the point, please elaborate.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> What??????:dunno: I guess I missed the point, please elaborate.


I believe he was trying to make fun of himself in a funny way.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, it was a joke.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Everyone thinks that i'm crazy and over reacting. I've tried to talk to some people about trying to get prepped incase something happens. LIke i've said to them, the economy is getting worse slowly, but surely. Food prices are constantly going up to the point that you cant afford to get anything, just enough to get by.Gas is going up.. traffic still sucks big time. Things arent the same as what they once were. I'm learning as much as i can about getting prepared and gardening and even hunting. I've been looking to stock up on cans to can with and lids as well anything that will help me.


----------



## stormchaser (Nov 6, 2009)

*misunderstanding*

For the most part I have noticed a change in they way people view my "we should be ready" view. The biggest one was when my Father bought a new camper cause "the old one would not survive if :shtf:"
Though recently my friend warned me that I should have a talk with my daughter, it seems she thinks that I "believes Zombies are real and gonna get us" I LMAO when I heard that.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Zombies. Not enough brains in my head for even a small snack.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Zombies. Not enough brains in my head for even a small snack.


OMG! Here we go with the z o m b i e thing again. I wonder if they would make good lampshades.:scratch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> OMG! Here we go with the z o m b i e thing again. I wonder if they would make good lampshades.:scratch


Yes - zombies make great lampshades - they are already at the leather-stage and still pliable eep:

BTW: My definition of zombie - hordes of people who no longer think for themselves and follow the crowd. Recent real-life zombie-attack was during the last set of rioting in California.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I believe he was trying to make fun of himself in a funny way.


Its a fact, yep i have been talking to a friend of mine for a long time about preping and i still get the same answer from him, he say,s the lord is gona take all of them outa here before all tshtf. I never put his view down and just try to ask what's wrong with getting ready just in case things get rough before that could happen, he is convinced its end of days and is not going to need any of that stuff. I say well whats wrong with having a few things put back it might be a little longer than he thinks, he does have a family and kids. He claims it is a lack of faith to do it i say its a lack of sense not to. So i tell him to leave the key under the mat just in case. He laughs and says it,ll be there. We don't fight about each others views but we do discuss them. Just one of my senseless rants. But i do worry about them they have been friends for over 30 years. The church they go to is very controlling of their personal life.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

If you read Revelations it clearly states that only 144,000 or so (I can't remember the exact number) people will get the big lift up to heaven. The rest will be stuck on earth for the rapture. If the population of the planet is in the billions that would mean his chances of getting floated up are almost zero. 

He should buy some canned beans and snickers bars.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Canadian said:


> If you read Revelations it clearly states that only 144,000 or so (I can't remember the exact number) people will get the big lift up to heaven. The rest will be stuck on earth for the rapture. If the population of the planet is in the billions that would mean his chances of getting floated up are almost zero.
> 
> He should buy some canned beans and snickers bars.


Not to nit-pick, but, it is 12,000 from each of the 12 tribes of Israel which equals 144,000 people - the chosen ones. It doesn't say anything about the rest of the un-washed masses or heathens. In the JW's version of the bible - it is 144,000 of the JW's - nothing about the rest of us un-washed masses.

Personally - I like the idea of the time after the rapture - 1,000 years of planet earth with no death. If the rapture happens when I am 65 - my body will be "65" for 1,000 years ... damn - that sucks! I wanna be 25 again :ignore:


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I will not be 52 till next year but i feel two days older than dirt. Hope that don't last 1,000 years.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

well, if what i've done in the past is taken into consideration then I'm Preping. Betting on percentages is foolish


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not very religious, but if there is a God, he gave me the sense and the ability to stock up, and so I am.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty much no one knows except a few close friends who are prepping also. I just don't talk about it- I figure it will make things easier if and when TSHTF. Hopefully by that time, we won't be in the metro Atlanta area anymore. 

Tim


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Canadian said:


> If you read Revelations it clearly states that only 144,000 or so (I can't remember the exact number) people will get the big lift up to heaven. The rest will be stuck on earth for the rapture. If the population of the planet is in the billions that would mean his chances of getting floated up are almost zero.
> 
> He should buy some canned beans and snickers bars.


It also makes clear that there only from the tribes of Israel as well.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

didn't see the post right after it.


----------



## edmondsonpr (Jan 27, 2009)

Not to bust anyone's bubble, but the 144K does not refer to those that get raptured to heaven and thereby avoid the wrath of God during the Great Tribulation. The 144K are those that believe in the Trinity in Israel after the rapture of those in the Church (the believers of the Trinity).

The people that believe in the Trinity (The Father, Son and Holy Ghost) will be raptured, or taken up into heaven to be with God before the Great Tribulation although some others believe it will be half way through the Tribulation. We can't honestly be dogmatic about the timing of it.

The problem of course, is the timing! As a Christian I have been stocking up just in case TSHTF BEFORE the Tribulation begins. Kyfarmer's friend may be imposing his wishes over God's Will!! He should examine himself.


----------

